# millet spray



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

millet spray(like the stuff you give to your birds)

is fine for rats right, and if so how much would you say is too much? i give my guys may be a 1/2 inch piece once a month or so. i would give it to them as a treat more often if i was sure it is safe.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I put a full length in every other time I clean their cage. I would put it in every time but then Id have to go buy more.

They arent as bothered about it as they were initially so one usually lasts 2 weeks anyway.

As far as im aware its safe for them to have


----------

